# Hyatt Ka'anapali Maui video



## PhillyD45 (Mar 11, 2015)

I found this lil' gem while surfin' the youtubes. It's a 3 bedroom ocean view and it's sweet!!!
https://youtu.be/9FSWzF2UJ0Q


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for posting! Definitely on my list ( for trading)


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok, now I want Hyatt points! Isn't non home booking restricted to 6 months out?


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 11, 2015)

PhillyD45 said:


> I found this lil' gem while surfin' the youtubes. It's a 3 bedroom ocean view and it's sweet!!!
> https://youtu.be/9FSWzF2UJ0Q



Now that is a "GEM." of a resort room.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the roller coaster ride!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 11, 2015)

You'll never get it on exchange.  It's going to be taken by other Hyatt owners, but that would be rare to get, even as a Hyatt owner, because owners of that resort get first crack at it (leaving very little for others).  Renting from II is always an idea.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 11, 2015)

There were a few exchanges on the site a few weeks back. They may be rare but they are there if you keep looking.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2015)

great find...i actually put that on the review page so all can view it!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 12, 2015)

Great video.  Nice looking place. 

Does anyone know what the maintenance fees are for the 1, 2 and 3 BR units?


----------



## brigechols (Jun 9, 2015)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Great video.  Nice looking place.
> 
> Does anyone know what the maintenance fees are for the 1, 2 and 3 BR units?



I'm not sure about the 1BR. I believe it is ~$2800 for a 2 BR and ~$4200 for a 3 BR.


----------



## crf450x (Jun 10, 2015)

We did a non incentive tour last week of the hyatt villas which was quite pleasent because it was only to tour the unit without having to sit down with the salesman and the salesman seem much more comfortable talking about mf details and when I asked if these mf's were going up once the majority of the intervals have been sold he unofficially confirmed that was the intention. Also stated that the mf's will go up 3-5% a year. 

Beautiful units that they are offering on promotion for only $199/night for 5 nights max with presentation required in a 2br.  Hope they offer this or something similar next year.


----------



## TFTG (Jul 29, 2015)

brigechols said:


> I'm not sure about the 1BR. I believe it is ~$2800 for a 2 BR and ~$4200 for a 3 BR.



There is a slight difference depending on the size of the unit and if its in the lower level, middle level, or upper level, but average is around the following:

1 bedroom is $~$1800
2 bedroom is ~$2400
3 bedroom is ~$4300


----------



## Henry M. (Jul 29, 2015)

I toured the resort last week. I was more interested in their 1BR. It is indeed perhaps the nicest resort on Ka'anapali. However, the consensus here seems to be that the chances of exchanging into it are essentially nil, even if you own there and just want to go in a different week than the one you bought. All units are sold as fixed weeks. 

The 1BR maintenance fees were between $1,700 and and $1,800. About $2,400 for the 2BR.


----------

